# Will version 2 use the new 70D sensor?



## IceAgeDX (Jul 6, 2013)

I really want a portable travel cam with good focus and that sensor looks like it was made not just for video but for mirrorless as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2013)

I think the 70D's sensor will be used in the M II.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jul 6, 2013)

The real question is: What will the M2 be? I can see three plausible directions, all with the 70D sensor: (1) something extremely compact like the current M; (2) something larger with an EVF and a more button-centric user interface; (3) a video camera, with the appropriate user interface. My guess is that (1) is fairly unlikely, considering that Canon just upgraded the firmware to the current body, (3) is something that Canon will get to eventually if not now and (2) is what we can expect.

Then again, somebody is trying awfully hard to get rid of current M bodies.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 6, 2013)

My 2cents: will be from now on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 6, 2013)

Bob Howland said:


> ...somebody is trying awfully hard to get rid of current M bodies.



Not sure it's that, so much as trying to push broader adoption of the system. It could still be a while (a few months) before we see an M II. 

I suspect we'll see an update with the current form factor, and also at some point a higher-end version with an EVF.


----------



## CharlieB (Jul 6, 2013)

Probably a bit of each....

Canon seems to be chasing the pack. I'll personally wait. Whatever I get... it'll have EVF, cant trust the displays to direct sun, haven't seen one yet that is really all that workable.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I think the 70D's sensor will be used in the M II.



I think the 70D's sensor will be used in the 7D II.


----------

